# Survey for a business concept to improve your golf experience



## lianga888 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm part of a group of students at the University of Pennsylvania working on a business concept for a golf product that aims to improve your golf experience.

The following is a short 5-minute survey that will help us better understand our potential customers and the viability of our product.

https://upenn.us2.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_a2GuapyGLySlBtP

We would really appreciate it if you could take the time to answer these questions. Thank You!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I filled this out yesterday.


----------



## Yardstick Golf (Jan 12, 2013)

You may want to check out your survey if it is still active. It was buggy and did not let me rank order after the interest in purchasing question.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I enjoy the challenge of estimating distance and hitting the ball.


----------

